# MSF Dark, Deep Dark, Dark Deep...



## summer6310 (Mar 5, 2007)

This is probably a dum question... MSF Natural Deep Dark and Dark, which one is darker? On the website Dark looks darker than Deep Dark, or one looks warmer than the other. Anyone has experiences on them?


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 5, 2007)

*MSF Dark & Deep Dark*

This is probably a dum question... MSF Natural Deep Dark and Dark, which one is darker? On the website Dark looks darker than Deep Dark, or one looks warmer than the other. Anyone has experiences on them?


----------



## OnaFyre (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: MSF Dark & Deep Dark*

deep dark is darker with more red toned and dark is lighter and more yellow in tone.


----------



## metalkitty (Mar 5, 2007)

In real life, Dark is definately lighter and warmer than Deep Dark. I'm an NC 45 and dark works well while my sister and mom are NC 50 and NW 45 and they suit Deep Dark.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 6, 2007)

Dark is what I've been using but it's pretty dark for me. The guy at MAC said that you really need to buff it in.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm NC50 and I use Dark; I have very yellow-orange undertones and apply with a kabuki brush.


----------



## TheMinx (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm NC50 in Studiofix powder foundation and use Deep Dark. It's probably a tiny tinge too dark for me, but then Dark was too waaay too light.

Deep Dark has fine bronze shimmers in it, so I'm not sure if I'll be wearing this as an all over-powder.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I'm NC50 and I use Dark; I have very yellow-orange undertones and apply with a kabuki brush._

 
I also use the Dark with the 134 brush.  I do not use MAC foundation, but it works well with the foundation I use. LUV IT :righton:


----------



## Copperhead (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_*I'm NC50 and I use Dark;* I have very yellow-orange undertones and apply with a kabuki brush._

 

Same here.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 9, 2007)

i been using medium dark now even though I'm NC50 because dark was still too dark for me. Maybe I'm more of an NC45 I don't know!


----------

